# copper john competion 2 vs spot hogg- hogg it sight



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

Love my spot hogg, easy to use & stays put. My son has the copper john, had problems with micro adj. Other than that great.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Both good sight.......i have the hogg


----------

